# Priority processing application confirmation by VETASSESS



## Divya Dobariya (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello Guys,

On 19.3.2018, I submitted my application in VETASSESS for the post of Library Technician.
On 20.3.2018 status shown lodged and 
Finally, on 20.3.2018 the status is showing In progress.

Is it taken by VETASSESS on prior base? How can I confirm it?

Is there any chance for Priority Processing for the application as per the above details.

Normally, in how much days VETASSESS confirm you that your application is in priority processing?

Please provide information me asap.

Thanks,
Divya


----------



## Divya Dobariya (Mar 16, 2018)

*Received mail from vetassess for priority processing application*



Divya Dobariya said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> On 19.3.2018, I submitted my application in VETASSESS for the post of Library Technician.
> On 20.3.2018 status shown lodged and
> ...


Hello guys,
Just want to inform all of you that today (21.3.2018) I received mail from VETASSESS that they have been approved my application for priority processing.

Thank you.


----------



## sajithu26 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Divya,

Could you please guide me documents upload process for vetassess. 

What all documents you had uploaded for employment evidence.


Incase of referral letter which is company's letterhead do we need to mention salary as a amndate?

How many payslips did you play for each organisation?

Are bank statements mandate even if we have form 16 and payslips ?


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

sajithu26 said:


> Hi Divya,
> 
> Could you please guide me documents upload process for vetassess.
> 
> ...


Hi Sajithu,

You will get all your answers from the below mentioned link

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations/priority-processing


----------



## sajithu26 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Shivam,

Thanks for sharing the link.

But couldn't find answers for my query.

What is Qualification Syllabus in document upload? Is it marksheet


----------



## schokope (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi there, you can find the template for employee reference on their official website, they have information that you need to include in the letter, Also for the bank statement, they asked me before to at least give a bank statement that has 2 payments from the company. If you have the bank statement, you do not need the pay slip, I think they write on the website to put one of the following. better double check. 
they do not have the template for qualification syllabus = your qualification i.e. bachelor degree/associate degree course syllabus. to tell them in deep detail what the course is about.



sajithu26 said:


> Hi Shivam,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the link.
> 
> ...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

sajithu26 said:


> Hi Divya,
> 
> Could you please guide me documents upload process for vetassess.
> 
> ...


You can have a look at the List of Required Documents: https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...tion/general-occupations/eligibility-criteria

Number 6: Employment evidence - have a check here. You have all the details mentioned here.


----------

